# New F2 mini nubian buckling



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I've been looking for a Nigerian to breed to my nubian and saneen does. Have not had much luck but I just scored this guy. Interestingly he was born on my birthday June 15..so he is 6 months old. This pic is a month old. He is F2 mini nubian and will be registered. Is he considered moonspotted? This is the best picture she had. Picking him up in Jan.


----------



## TripleBSfarm (Nov 28, 2014)

Very handsome! Yes those are moon spots, white or black spots are not considered moon spots, any other colored spots are considered moon spots I believe.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Cool I wonder what he will throw with a black roan and a brown roan doe. Hopefully he passes on the moon spots. I believe the red roans mother had moon spots.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So after a couple of months of health issues causing money and travel issues, I was finally able to go get him today. I will update with pictures tomorrow. He hasn't grown much from the picture but is fatter and hairy. She gave him cd&t shot when I got there and he has been on medicated feed until about 2 weeks ago but I am still going to dose for coccidia in a couple days because I'm sure the 4 1/2 hr trip in 27 degree weather with snow was quite stressful. He was in a enclosed plastic dog kennel and covered and had hay as bedding, but that's still cold. 
His dad is a tall f1 nubian that looks pure nubian except he has blue eyes. His mom is a smaller f1 or an F2 mini nubian. His full sister that is a year older is not much bigger than a Nigerian. So I am super excited to welcome Maxx to the herd.


----------



## Escapegoat (Dec 25, 2014)

Very handsome! I hope to get in to mini Nubians in the future, as I love Nubians but prefer dwarfs size, I just hope they'd have mini voices as well... ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's a handsome guy. Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute little guy....can't wait to see the new pics!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Still couldn't get very good pictures because it's snowing. And I couldn't stand his screaming any more so he is in with two bred pygmy does. He is pretty much their same size at 7 months old. Oh and did I mention he was born June 15th, my birthday. Lol here are the pictures I did get.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a cutie....im breeding mini saanen ...I have F1 doe and buck right now, both with blue eyes..I love blue eyes!!...

Congrats!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh what a cutie! I too had to put my new young buck in with some bred does to keep him happy. He looks very happy with his new lady friends.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

So cute! I love mini Nubians :lovey:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's way too cute. What a beautiful face❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> hes a cutie....im breeding mini saanen ...I have F1 doe and buck right now, both with blue eyes..I love blue eyes!!...
> 
> Congrats!!


I have a reg Saanen doe that is bred to a pygmy right now because I couldn't find a saanen or Nigerian in time. But this lady is going to give me first pick of her registered Nigerian bucklings this year. Her first doe us due in 6 weeks and is the one I'm really hoping for a buck from. She is a buckskin with lots of white with moonspots and blue eyes bred to a red male. So this next fall I will have a 5-7 month old male to my saanen for f1s.

I plan to slowly get rid of my unregistered pygmies and get all registered Nigerians and mini nubians or saanens. But the black doe pictured with him will never go until death. She gives me twins to quads every year, has a milkable udder and is a sweetheart that I have had for 6+ years.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like you have some plans brewing : )


----------

